# The Horse Whisperer



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That man seemed like more then a wonderful person! You are very lucky to be able to have riding lessons with him. I love people like that, he truly did care for horses huh? I am sorry for your loss and wish you my deepest condolences. Gallop in the wind with the horses Bill. he sounded like a loving, caring man who dedicated his life to horses. Thank you for sharing that with us and it's a real shame he died so young...

R.I.P
Bill and shall you be in the hearts of everyone you knew.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

omg. im so sorry. RIP...


----------

